# Deck/Porch over Roof



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone here has run into this before and if so what did you do? 

Client wants a garage, screened porch and deck built over the top of it, very close to roof. They want a metal roof with a low pitch. Also they requested a T&G floor for the screened area. Now, what works and what don't in your opinion in this situation.

In my opinion, I don't think building a structure over the garage is a very good idea at all, much less something as open as a screened porch would be. Also T&G in an area that could easily get wet and cause buckling doesn't sound to hot either. I'm open for suggestions!


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

So they want you to build a garage then put a screen-in deck on top of it? Or is the garage already there and you're just adding the deck?


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

They want the garage built, Then Screened porch on top of it with a deck built out from the porch.


----------



## wink (Aug 2, 2006)

we've done decks ontop of additions with rubber roofing but not over metal, i think i would be prepared for your sleepers to curl up, with the heat from the sun on your deck plus reflecting off the metal roof.the only thing that we actually attached to the roof was the posts for the railing.the rest just floated.and we built them in sections in case some one ever has to repair the roof.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

I've done two decks over roofs on beach homes in my area. 
The first was a deck with the posts that supported the deck actually sticking through the roof. It was drawn this way on the plans so I built it. It was a nightmare and the roofers couldnt seem to get it to stop leaking.
The second was more of a success as the rafters ran into a square beam system with the necessary slope built in that served as the deck above. It was all plywooded, 1 1/2 rips put down for the deck boards, rubberized then the deck boards were installed. This way worked out nicely but was very expensive labor wise. The sloped beam system took a while to install.


----------

